

Carthage must be Destroyed - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2010/05/ceterum-autem-c.php

======
alanh
If you are going to read this article, read it all. (He starts off saying he
does not believe in evolution, but he really means to say he considers the
word overly broad, for example.)

------
DanielBMarkham
Note the use of Google Wave for comments.

~~~
nfnaaron
Hmmm, there are issues. I messed up the captcha, got the captcha error page,
clicked the inviting link there, which brought me back to my comment editing
box, but now there's no captcha, just a submit button. Of course clicking the
button gives me the same captcha error page.

Here's my attempted comment: \-------------------

"So now whenever I read anything involving research and walking outside, I get
to "climate change" at some point in the article. I'm willing to bet a huge
number of news stories, papers and research reports will continue mention
"climate change". After all, it's so poorly defined it works for anything.
Simply drop it in there towards the end with the rest of the factors."

Also, be sure to include favorable comments from Researcher X, who "was not
part of the study," to shore up credibility.

Wave comment: I didn't see any "write your comment in the box" box the first
time through. Then I clicked on this article's link that was in the wave area,
and got stuck on a redirection page. I clicked the article link there, which
brought me back here, and now I'm typing in the "write your comment in the
box" box. Maybe it was random cosmic rays.

Cool idea though.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yeah I think using Wave as a blog commenting tool could be the killer app for
wave. Lots of bugs left to work out, though.

Thanks for the feedback. Need to tweak some more :)

EDIT: One of the interesting features of Wave is that, as people show up and
comment, their icons appear at the top of the wave. Also you can get all the
updates to your conversations right in your wave inbox.

